# Help needed choosing fly rod



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

My question is about casting. Being new to fly fishing, I was wondering about the advantages/disadvantages of a short rod, say 6'6" 3 wt.? Is there a certain type, length, taper that is easier to learn on? Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

I would suggest a hobbs creek combo. Medium action around the 9 foot range. The only real importance is what you will be fishing for. If you are targeting trout more often go witha 4 or 5 weight, bass 7 or 8, pike or muskie same as bass, panfish same as trout. Just make sure medium action, that is the easiest to learn on( in my oppinion).


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

i agree medium action is easy, and if this is your first time fishing on the fly you may want to check bass pro or gander mt for a combo. i purchased a white river 5-6 wt combo at bass pro last yr(about 100 bucks) and loved it fished almost exclusivley with it over the spring and summer and now that im hooked i may be in the market for a little better rod this yr, i just couldnt bring myslef to spend 150-200 bucks on a rod when i wasnt even sure i was gonna like it. also check with the local fly shops and see if they offer any type of casting lessons, i didnt do this i learned by watching videos and asking a few questions but wish i had. while i became proficient in my cast it was a little frustrating at first. anyway go get one and after you get that first big smallie you will be hooked.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey thanks for the advice guys! I already own a 5-6 wt. fast action rod that I purchased from Cabela's. I've used it about 10 times this year, and you're right it is frustrating at first, that's why I'm looking for another rod to purchase. Self taught is not the way to go. I can cast ok, but it's still frustrating. Haven't had much luck with it since this spring, but who needs skill to catch fish in the spring anyway? thanx for the help


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Slabs, I agree with the previous folks but definately go with the 9 ft rod, easier to load and if you can do it, go to a fly shop and take the casting lesson from them ( usually 25 bucks or so for an hour)and also tell them you want to cast a slow, medium and fast rod all in the same weight class, ( could probably do it with the same reel and line) and you'll understand what were talking about, I personally love a slow rod which makes throwing a breeze, also I have some fast rods but you really have to be a great caster to be able to load a fast rod so I definately would stay away from them.
Where are you located?? and we can get you into the closest shop. be sure to cast before you buy!!!!

Salmonid


----------



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

Also dont worry, I had to learn from books and video and it did take a while. But man, just wait till you get the first real fishi with some fight on, it is addicting. Right now I'm so hooked im am lookin for a way to catch walleye, saugeye and catfish(got 2 so far) on the fly. Its addicting and fun, well worth the extra effort.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Slabs,
Personally, I have 3 9' rods (4, 6 & 8 wts) & i would rate all med/fast. I have an 8' 3wt (med) & 7 1/2' 5wt bamboo (slow-med). My preference is toward shorter rods in the slower actions. I say this so you can see that personal preferences differ & none are wrong. Salmonid is right on the money with telling you to cast all actions in the same weight rod. Find out what best fits YOU!
Please keep us posted on progress & decision.
I will not advise you on rod brand as there ar very good rods available without breaking the bank. I WILL advise you to shop a companys' "customer service". Something can always go wrong...you want to shop with a "stand-up" retailer & rodmaker.
Mike


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree with previous posts. I would add that casting lessons offer something video's and books don't, Someone to tell you what you are doing wrong as well as right. This can cut a great deal of time of the learning curve and avoid bad habits that can create problems on the water. I still go out in the back yard and practice casting to targets also. Much like a golf swing or anything really the more you practice the better you get. Also a flyshop with certified instructors can save you a lot of time when trying figure out which type of set up will best fit your needs. There are so many choices and options it can be intimidating. But most guys are more than happy to share info with you becouse we all have been through it. Its worth the time and money invested to get the right set up and instruction. Good luck but be carefull becouse it is addicting.....just ask my wife.......S


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks again everyone for all the good advice, truly appreciated. I live in Grove City, and I am aware of and have made multiple trips to Mad River Outfitters. They offer free casting clinics, but I haven't been able to make it to any of them. My problem is I guess I need someone to help me troubleshoot my cast, because sometimes I make good casts and sometimes I don't. I have cracked the whip many times and broken my fly off.  I also have caught fish. I guess I'm just impatient, because I know I could catch more fish if I could just place my casts as well as I can with my spinning rod. The thing that made me want to try a fly rod was the fact that I was already using a lot of fly patterns tied on lead head jigs, marabous, buggers, clousers, and nymphs as droppers with ultimate success, but it just seems so impure, I guess. Had a lot of people always asking me what I was using.  I have thoroughly enjoyed my experience thus far, just wanting to enjoy it more, less stressful and more skillful. I also recently got into tying my own and I love it! Tying is a lot easier than casting. Thanks for all the responses, keep em coming. Good to see that there are folks out there willing to help!!!!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Cracking the whip can be fixed by waiting a second longer to come forward on the forward stroke, remember,it is not 1 motion, its back, wait, forword, wait, back, wait, forward, 2 definate different motions, have to let the rod load a little longer before you come forward.

Salmonid


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I was taught the 123 method. you count 1 back cast 2 pause 3 forword cast. You can adjust your cadence to match amount of line. Ex. short cast would be a quicker count. longer cast slower count. Its also important to keep the rod up on the back cast. about 10 o'clock. the pause in the back cast allow the line to lay out behind you(in the air) and load up the rod. You will begin "feel" this as you practice. Start with about 20ft of line and get a good feel for it then begin to increase by 5 or 10ft untill you are comfortable with the length desired. Then you can learn the reach cast and pile cast and single haul and dbl haul..........S


----------

